# Christmas boards



## meatgodd (10 mo ago)

It's finally got A735 dwarf planner, and off I went. I'm making some Christmas presents but I didn't want to post a model line because they receive them but they won't see them on this site.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice how did you do the juice grooves?


----------



## meatgodd (10 mo ago)

Plunge Router


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

DrRobert said:


> Nice how did you do the juice grooves?


I use a Whiteside bowl bit in an edge guided plunge router.


----------

